# Who is this little guy?



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I bought this fish under the impression that it was a Dwarf Flag Cichlid (Laetacara curviceps), but now I'm pretty sure he's something different. I'm thinking he might be a Blue Acara, but I was wondering what you guys thought. Here's some pics:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks to me, to be a young Port Acara. Cichlasoma species.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, most like one of the various port cichlids (Cichlasoma sp.) with an outside chance of an acara (_Aequindens_ sp., most likely tetramerus).


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Sorry I have no input on the matter I'm not familiar with this species but I will say it is a stunning lil guy I love how transparent the tail fin is with the little iridescent spots on it amazing fish!


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for your help! I've been wondering about him for awhile now. Any chance someone could link me to his profile? I can't seem to find it. Oh yeah, what are the odds that this guy and a severum would coexist in a 75g? Slim to none I'm guessing, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Acaras (including portalegrensis). . .

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=24


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=208

This is the most common port cichlid available recently in say the last 2-3 years. But they all act pretty similiar. It should handle the sev with no issues.[/url]


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd say the profiles need a bit of updating, _portalagrensis _has been a _Cichlasoma _for a couple of decades now. :roll: :lol:

I've also seen a lot of amazonarum up here in the midwest, as well as boliviense, not too many dimerus. I would have said amazonarum is the most common in the last 5 years. Regional availability is a [female dog]!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Chromedome52 said:


> I've also seen a lot of amazonarum up here in the midwest, as well as boliviense, not too many dimerus. I would have said amazonarum is the most common in the last 5 years. Regional availability is a [female dog]!


Very true. Haven't seen any northern clade ports except once around here in the last 5 years, and they were a trade in at the LFS. All the Uruguay trips and Rapps having bolivians in has spread dimerus and bolivians around quite a bit though.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

So it's a port cichlid for sure it seems, not an acara? I'm glad to hear that the two (sev and port) will likely coexist. The Severum is currently much larger then the port though, not sure if that matters. There are also Dwarf Flag cichlids in the tank.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, many back east call port cichlids port acaras ... common names differ in differant areas. Port cichlids are kind of the precursor to the acaras, kind of the baseline cichlid in the new world. They act like other midsized acars though.

If your dwarf flags are actual curviceps, the port might end up being a bit rough for it. Most "curviceps" sold in the US are actually dorsigera, a much fiestier dwarf that might actually be able to hold it's own.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Chromedome52 said:


> I'd say the profiles need a bit of updating, _portalagrensis _has been a _Cichlasoma _for a couple of decades now. :roll: :lol:


I had to look for it. I think dimerus was the only one listed under Cichlasoma. . . but then, it seemed like everything was Cichlasoma (or Pseudotropheus or Haplochromis) a couple of decades ado. :lol:

That reminds me. . . I need to see if I still have the paper on Aequidens that came out a couple of years back. I had it on my hard drive, but I didn't back up "non-essential" items, and my laptop died a couple of weeks ago, right before I moved from Kalamazoo to Houston. I'll have to check my e-mail.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the _Andinoacara_ paper and the _A. stalsbergi_ paper a7oneal if those are the ones you mean. If you mean the true _Aequidens_ one, I'd love to have it if you happen to find it.


----------

